

Design Guru/Intern...really? - RoyG

I came across this job posting on Craigslist, from a SF startup backed by seasoned entrepreneurs and blue chip angel funding:<p>Web Designer/Front-End Guru Intern<p>• Demonstrable years experience creating consumer web/mobile applications • Masterful command of the Adobe Creative Suite: Photoshop, Illustrator • Sophisticated knowledge of HTML, XHTML, CSS • Experience with JavaScript, AJAX, and a JavaScript framework such as jQuery, MooTools, etc • Knowledge of browser compatibility issues and web standards • Embrace the practice of rapid prototyping, and working in a fast-paced environment where constant change is the norm and the bar for performance is set high. Sense of humor and a positive attitude are non-negotiable. Brownie points for: - Advanced Flash skills - Illustration - Experience with mobile application design<p>compensation ... it could easily turn into a full-time job<p>//<p>I'm wondering what people here think about this job posting; do you think it's fair/wise/viable? Is it possible that a Design guru can/would also be an intern? What would be their motivation? It is fair/wise/viable to ask an intern to do heavy lifting of this nature? Is it fair/wise/viable to ask a professional designer to be an intern? Discuss, please.
======
Andrenid
It's the "demonstrable years of experience" that gets me. Anyone with years of
experience with front end shouldn't need to be taking an intern job. Isn't the
point of an intern job to be for people fresh out of school and trying to
build up experience?

------
gallerytungsten
This sounds like someone who is engaging in wishful thinking. Perhaps they
have control freak issues as well. Either way, it reads like a giant red flag.

------
cancelbubble
They want top talent but don't want to pay for it, all the while dangling the
'could easily turn into a full-time job' carrot in front of them.

Problem is, top talent is not this stupid.

